# Cinnabar?



## C.Killmaster (Jul 8, 2017)

Yep, one more chant thread.  I found a good patch of these, but just not 100% sure those are false gills.  They seem really long and blade-like to be a false gill.  Is this a cinnabar chant?


----------



## GLS (Jul 8, 2017)

Yessir. Gil


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 8, 2017)

GLS said:


> Yessir. Gil



Thanks!  They shall be breakfast.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, definitely. They are small, but tasty.


----------



## GLS (Jul 10, 2017)

One give away in id'ing chants is that the false gills aren't parallel and will split into another  "branch"  or "limb" false gill.  The above photo of the cinnabar illustrates the branching.  Buttons sometimes don't have the branching developed but will be in the company of other chants. Gil


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 15, 2017)

GLS said:


> One give away in id'ing chants is that the false gills aren't parallel and will split into another  "branch"  or "limb" false gill.  The above photo of the cinnabar illustrates the branching.  Buttons sometimes don't have the branching developed but will be in the company of other chants. Gil



Don't the false chanterelles have branched or forked gills?  That's what gave me pause over these.


----------



## GLS (Jul 15, 2017)

You are correct.  Here's a more complete discussion.  Main point other than coloration is that chants' false gills are wrinkly and often shallow.
http://blog.crazyaboutmushrooms.com/chanterelle-mushroom-lookalikes-pick-right-mushrooms/


----------

